# Nest and Egg



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

When are upland birds on their nests? How about ducks? 

I want to keep running my pointer, but don't want him messing with nesting hens.

Thanks


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I know pheasants and ducks are sitting nests right now. Turkeys will start sitting nests any day now. Not sure about quail, grouse, and chukar.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

toasty said:


> Turkeys will start sitting nests any day now.


Seriously? I had no idea the general season hunt goes on right during nesting. I thought they're all rapped up with it by then.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I found some Hungarian eggs yesterday


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pointers seldom slow down long enough to find many birds anyway. Plus they have zero prey drive so I wouldn't worry to much about disturbing any hens on nests... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Seriously? I had no idea the general season hunt goes on right during nesting. I thought they're all rapped up with it by then.


 True story!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Seriously? I had no idea the general season hunt goes on right during nesting. I thought they're all rapped up with it by then.


The predominant strategy used by fish and game departments for opening turkey season across the country is to open it up when most hens are setting on the nest. That way, the gobblers are running around looking for hens (good for hunters success) and the hens are mostly safely tucked away on the nest (to minimize accidental hen shootings). I don't think Utah implements this strategy, but it's the predominant one across the country.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I had been watching a hen pheasant on a nest for a few days. She was still sitting as of Sunday. The nest was hatched out yesterday. 
So some are even starting to hatch I guess.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've seen two pairs of geese with with little ones so far this season.


----------

